# 1965 Schwinn Corvette Custom



## The Doctor (Jul 19, 2011)

Ah the history,
                      My brother 1st built this bike in 1987 , we used a 65 Schwinn Vette frame, Schwinn 24 inch front forks ( lowered the bike 1 1/4 inches) in the front, I think the struts are off a roadmaster 24inch  ( not sure ) or cant remember. We powder coated the struts, rims, and forks, and painted the frame, and installed a relaced set of S7's with nice chrome ND's front and back. Then we scored a crank set with sweetheart sprocket and dogleg crank with nice orig chrome, topped it off with a set of Fresno Bee bars and nos Schwinn neck, 30's saddle,and Schwinn pedals.

The photos below were taken today. But before I put the bike in moth balls in 1996 , I replaced some needed parts, ( wheels ) ,and the cranks and sprocket . But it's finaly time for a rebuild.

                                       Doc


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks fast, except for the fact that it's not done. Can't wait to see it when it's done.


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 22, 2011)

looks good so far


----------

